# Solved: Windows XP's Final Days: A Practical Guide



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Windows XP's Final Days: A Practical Guide

Users who shunned Vista and are clinging to XP until the release of Windows 7 can get the most out of the aging operating system by following these tips. 
Windows XP's days have been numbered for a long time now. A long, long time. Just when it seemed like the end was in sight for Microsoft's flagship OS, it's had its lifespan granted one extension after another -- first due to popular demand, then due to the rise of the netbook (where XP turned out to be a far better fit than Vista).....

.......And despite Microsoft's April 14th deadline for providing free support for Windows XP, companies still using XP will continue to do so for a while to come, especially if they have no immediate incentive to upgrade (e.g., their current PC works fine, thank you).

http://www.informationweek.com/news...html?articleID=215900315&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_News


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I still run 2000 pro on my desktop and 2000 server on my domain server. I have XP on my laptop, but don't really need to do anything 2000 can't. I love 2000, it's amazingly stable and has never once given me any issues.

Running 2000 on a machine with a 2 GHz P4 and 1.5 GB of RAM is really nice, too--it's VERY fast.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

joe,
is that just another way of saying:
_NEWER AIN'T ALWAYS BETTER!_
or even:
_IF IT'S WORKING, YOU DON'T NEED TO UPDATE / FIX IT 'TIL IT IS BROKE!_
.


> Running 2000 on a machine with a 2 GHz P4 and 1.5 GB of RAM is really nice, too--it's VERY fast


i'll look around here and see if i can find some of my old notes about some of the things i've tried in my days of over-clockings,


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

JStergis said:


> I still run 2000 pro on my desktop and 2000 server on my domain server. I have XP on my laptop, but don't really need to do anything 2000 can't. I love 2000, it's amazingly stable and has never once given me any issues.
> 
> Running 2000 on a machine with a 2 GHz P4 and 1.5 GB of RAM is really nice, too--it's VERY fast.


I concur, i have my file server in my basment (my network isnt domain, just a workgroup) but it runs xp like a snail, 2000 was about as fast as 98 is on it which really is pretty good, but i am looking into netbeui which the older xp laptops can handle but im worried about the future of a setup such as that. But yes i will admit, 2000 was probably the best operating system microsoft put out to date. However, vista as i have it on my laptop is bloated yes, but VERY stable and secure. I never had any virus issue on it, xp, malware golore. Now that i know how to prevent it i have dealt with that issue but vista is very resiliant to unauthorized code execution.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

> ...it runs xp like a snail, 2000 was about as fast as 98 is on it which really is pretty good...


which is my view, guess that's why i get confused when i hear people say xp runs faster,
just looking at the min / recommended specs answers that enough for me
oh well, just my opinion.....



> ...but i am looking into netbeui which the older xp laptops can handle but im worried about the future of a setup such as that...


you shouldn't need netbui on xp


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I know, i want to see if it has any improved speed (im not running a gigabit network, also having an obscure setup like that limits who can access the server thus adding somewhat of a security layer to it as nothing can talk to it unless it has the netbeui protocol installed), also what is good is that it is NOT ROUTABLE by the internet so it cannot be seen anywhere outside of my own lan.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

NETBEUI is not available in any form for Vista or Windows 7, so it's a dead-end street.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes it is, go onto a windows xp disc and open the valueadd folder, i beleive it is called ms somthing or similar, and you will see a folder called netbeui, and yes it can be installed and configured on both xp and vista. Its there, just hidden. Also, the classic network interfaces for "network connections" exists in vista still, just have to enter: ncpa.cpl into a runbox. From there you can configure netbeui and configure the bindings just as you did in windows xp.

Missed the 7 statment, i dont know about any hidden features in that at the moment, but really this is more or less a learning experiment.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

new tech guy said:


> Missed the 7 statment, i dont know about any hidden features in that at the moment, but really this is more or less a learning experiment.


Set it up the same as for Vista.

7 is essentially fixta, er, Vista 2.

I set 7 up in virtual box pretending it was vista.

Worked fine.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Can someone tell me in ungeek language if this means my XP will be no good soon, or what?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Gabriel said:


> Can someone tell me in ungeek language if this means my XP will be no good soon, or what?


XP is supported until 2014.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

moved to:
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/815134-ms-life-cycle-info.html#post6607022


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> Set it up the same as for Vista.
> 
> 7 is essentially fixta, er, Vista 2.
> 
> ...


Yeah im under the assumption that i can get away with the same thing in 7, will see when the final comes out...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Gabriel said:


> Can someone tell me in ungeek language if this means my XP will be no good soon, or what?


http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?C2=1173

April 8th, 2014.


----------



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like Windows XP isn't the only one which has its days numbered. Microsoft is planning to drop mainstream support for Office 2003 too! According to Computerworld, Office 2003's mainstream support will be dropped on 14 April, the same day as Windows XP's retirement.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/162606/microsoft_office_2003_days_numbered.html?tk=rss_news


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Windows XP has already turned into a nightmare for Microsoft as the operating system competes with Windows Vista in many markets and today's news makes us wonder whether the operating system may actually outlive Windows Vista in one way or the other. Apparently, Microsoft has granted HP an exclusive OEM license extension for Windows XP that reaches deep into 2010. By then, Windows XP will be competing with Windows 7 for market share on netbooks."
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-41957-140.html


----------

